# ????..How often do you change ur polish?



## shyste (Jan 17, 2009)

I am just curious as to how often you ladies change your polishes?  Right now I polish once a week...but I just got some new colors I want to try.....TIA


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 17, 2009)

Every two weeks because I am lazy and my Nail Lady does my nails and toes....Not to mention my polishing looks like a 2 year olds


----------



## shyste (Jan 17, 2009)

I used to be like that but I am not wearing artificial nails right now..just been getting pedis...I noticed in the NOTD some ppl posted different colors every other day and I am lazy and was like am I doing something wrong?..lmao..guess it depends on the person...


am I commiting a fashion crime that my nails/toes don't match in the winter since my feet are covered mostly...lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 17, 2009)

Every other day! Wow!! thats truly too much work for me....My nails are usually always in french manicure and I like crazy colors on my toes...so I may be  swooped up by the fashion police soon my dang self..and this is year round for me


----------



## zzoester (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm one of the every-other-day-ers! lol

Actually I usually paint change my toes (and give myself a pedi) once a week but I do my fingers every other day. I type a lot and like the change. 

I used to get acrylics, then gels for a long time, and weekly pedis. I actually became so good at doing my own nails that I honestly feel I can do them better then the pros I went to. Because I'm a total perfectionist! lol It's awful. Now I'm all natural. No more extensions for me.


----------



## jenniferls (Jan 17, 2009)

Usually about once a week.

I'm way too lazy to do it more often!  I have a hard enough time sitting still long enough so I don't smudge the polish before it hardens.


----------



## Zantedge (Jan 18, 2009)

Usually every 2-3 days.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 18, 2009)

I sometimes when I am not at Uni, change my colours every day on my fingers, I am pretty good at doing it myself now , but normally, no polish on anywhere except my toes!

Tish I would love to see some of your crazy colours, I wish I could wear something more daring than bright orange.


----------



## Trixxy (Jan 18, 2009)

I do my own manicures (on natural nails) approx every 5-6 days.  There are those occasions where the polish color became super annoying or it chipped so bad I had to remove it.  Case in point, last week I bought China Glaze's Kaleidoscope Him Out.  A fun color, but it chipped and peeled in 3 days!  I haven't had that happen in years. 
As for my toes, I generally don't coordinate with my fingers anyway, no matter what season it is.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 18, 2009)

I change my nail polish every other day....so like 3 times a week or so.

On my toes is more like twice a month in the winter (and winter here is long) and once a week in the spring/summer


----------



## Lndsy (Jan 18, 2009)

I usually try for something different everyday, if I have time.  Usually no longer than two days on the same color.

Toes are maybe once a week in the summer, and almost never in the winter (oops!)  I am with Shadowy Lady, the Canadian winter is longgggg, so my toes are almost always in warm socks!


----------



## choozen1ne (Jan 18, 2009)

I change my polish every day or every other day , I have over 300 bottles of nail polish and I get tired of a color really quickly


----------



## shyste (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the responses...as my collection is growing I find I am wanting to polish more than 1xweek but my laziness prevails..my daughters every other day but they are teens..so they do that...

My toes are one color all month long in winter because hell they are mostly in socks & I only do a pedi 1xmonth (winter)....but I do a pedi every 2 wks and change my colors..but now since I am natural nails..I am gonna have polish to match..


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't paint my nails as much as my toenails. My toenails were changed last night (after three weeks).


----------



## jen77 (Jan 19, 2009)

Generally every week


----------



## VAgirl804 (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Usually every 2-3 days._

 
Me too...sometimes everyday if I have a chip...chipped polish drives me crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




even if I see it on someone else......


----------



## ladyv (Jan 20, 2009)

Generally once a week unless my nails chipped really bad and looks all gross


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 20, 2009)

i only put color on my toes but i do it every sunday so i can keep it fresh looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUT 

when i had more time on my hands i used to go like every few days because i was like you...... i always wanted to put the new color on. i think i buy a new color like every week almost and if i could i'd take the old sh*t off in the store and just polish my toes with the new color sitting on the floor at wal-mart


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 21, 2009)

i'm about twice a week for my nails and once a month for my toes since it's winter


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i'm about twice a week for my nails and once a month for my toes since it's winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah when i still lived in the midwest i think i was on that once a month thing too in the winter since no one ever sees them. 
when i moved to fla i had to step my game up. ha!!


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 21, 2009)

I go in spurts where I will change maybe every other day and then I'll stop. I have natural nails so they eventually chip on me, especially now that its so damn cold they break like ice. So I will stop until they grow out more uniformly. Also I have a bad habbit of not being able to keep my hands still so I generally end up ruining my polish before it can dry. 

I like pedis cuz toe nails hardly ever chip and they last longer.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 21, 2009)

i do about every 2 days. i like my nails to be fresh looking and feeling. i am so weird with that, i won't leave my house without nailpolish on!


----------



## luckycharms (Jan 21, 2009)

umm.depends on my mood.


----------



## user79 (Jan 22, 2009)

About 2 or 3 times a week! I don't do my toe nails in the winter tho, only in the summer if I wear open shoes.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 22, 2009)

I dont usually paint m fingernails but just my toenails. But I wont change the color until the color I already have on starts to chip. I'm so lazy plus I can't stand the smell of nail polish remover. The kind that I always buy tends to be very "weak" too, I'll have to rub rub rub and rub in order to get the polish off. So this whole process takes quite a bit of time.


----------



## DelicateFlower (Jan 24, 2009)

I am really into nail polish these days.  I usually re-polish them twice per week.  I like the change, but I don't have time to do it everyday.


----------



## Septemba (Jan 25, 2009)

It varies for me, it depends on if I get sick of a colour really! I usually paint my nails twice a week.


----------



## enigmatic (Jan 25, 2009)

Way too often. Out of nervous habit, I start picking at the nail polish and end up scratching all of it off. I bought a nail polish about a month ago and I'm already half way done with it.


----------



## rmcandlelight (Jan 26, 2009)

I change my mani once a week thats when it starts to chip.  I paint my toes maybe once per month and during the winter they don't match but in the summer I make sure they match .


----------



## lara (Jan 26, 2009)

Whenever it a.) chips or b.) I get bored and want to try something new.

I have an entire bin of untried nail polishes, so I'm trying to wear all of them at least once in the next few months.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmatic* 

 
_Way too often. Out of nervous habit, I start picking at the nail polish and end up scratching all of it off. I bought a nail polish about a month ago and I'm already half way done with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If mine even chip a little bit I end up taking it all off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get so frustrated with myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
My new years resolution was not to bite/cut/file my nails down for as long as I could, and now the peeling off nail polish addiction started! Gah!!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 26, 2009)

every sunday i switch colors. every other week i dont wear polish, i'll do the CG Gel Calcuim thing for a few days so they're usually bare, but every sunday before bed i switch it up. im too busy to do it any more frequently than that. i have a ton of colors, so i do get that urge to change often, but i never do lol.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 26, 2009)

I usually repolish when the polish I have on starts to fade or dissapear and when I can tell that my nails have grown so I have that space in the nail polish. That's usually 1 or 2 times every 2 weeks, depending on which nail polish I am wearing.


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 20, 2009)

I like to change the colors on my hands 1-2x/wk, esp if there's an evil chipping afoot ( I type a LOT). My toes usu get re-painted 1x/week, but if I'm busy or lazy and it doesn't chip after 7-10 days, I'll wait till 14. I don't have a lot of polish (40-50 bottles) but I do like variety, so I find myself slowly collecting more...I try to make sure to do a mani-pedi every sunday--it's my "me-time"


----------



## miss_primer (Feb 22, 2009)

If I had time i probably change my nailpolish color everyday but i dont.  I usually change color every 3-4 days.  I am trying to hold out and only change colors once a week.


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 22, 2009)

I like to go for a pedicure every two weeks, and a manicure once a month for shaping.  Otherwise, I just change my own fingernail polish every week.  It varies though, if I'm obsessed with a color i'll leave it, or redo the same shade~


----------



## User67 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm pretty boring, I usually wear really light colors like Essie Ballet Slippers or Marshmallow. I re-do my toes like every 2 weeks, & I don't paint my finger nails that much because I have natural nails & they chip so easily. I'm trying to get into doing my hands more often though.


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 24, 2009)

I change 2-3 times a week out of boredom.


----------



## jinxkat (Mar 13, 2009)

2x a week--I'd change more often if I had more time


----------



## njoy (Mar 16, 2009)

I change it when it starts to look all chipped.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Mar 16, 2009)

Depends on how bored I am, honestly. On Average, once every 2 days.


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 16, 2009)

Grr this is really weird. Lately I had been doing a french manicure with OPI "alpine snow".. well.. after 2 days my nails always chip. Even with a top/base coat. Well several days ago I put a sinful color on, all over, and it still has yet to chip or even fade.
I am annoyed that a $2 dollar polish is out lasting a nearly $9 one!


----------



## ckalicka (Mar 28, 2009)

Every 5, 6 days. Sometimes even 7. And then I sometimes get bored of the colour after 2 days so it depends.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 29, 2009)

Once a week for manicure, every 3 weeks pedicure.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 29, 2009)

I usually change mine once a week on Sunday.


----------



## HerShe (Mar 30, 2009)

I change my polish once a week


----------



## gingin501 (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shyste* 

 
_I am just curious as to how often you ladies change your polishes? Right now I polish once a week...but I just got some new colors I want to try.....TIA_

 
I change my nail polish every day unless it's a color that will coordinate with something I'm wearing the next day.


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 1, 2009)

I wish I had time to change my polish more often, but once a week is about all I can do. I do put a top coat on every other day, that keeps it pretty fresh looking.


----------



## chellaxx (Apr 2, 2009)

Every 2/3 days


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 3, 2009)

i'm find i will wear a color for a week but touch up and reapply the top coat every other day


----------



## she (May 10, 2010)

fingers every other day, toes once a week (or every other week if i feel lazy)

if i don't get a chip i get tip fade which i detest! it irks me so bad and i just want to switch up- which is the beauty of having so many options, like a new love affair a day


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 10, 2010)

I'll change mine when it starts to bug me... Usually when new growth is showing too much. I'm growing my nails and not biting them for the first time everrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I've been more into nail polish recently. Been changing it every couple days.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 11, 2010)

Usually every three to four days for my mani since that's about how long I get before I see a noticeable chip.  My pedis can last upwards of two weeks, but I usually change after about a week 'cause I get bored of the polish, lol.


----------



## LexieLee (May 11, 2010)

fingers 1-2x a week, toes 1-2x a month


----------



## vintageroses (May 11, 2010)

Fingers about once a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Toes once a month or so?


----------



## perfecttenn (May 11, 2010)

I change my polish about every other day to about every two days on my fingers.  I change it on my toes about every two weeks or so.


----------



## meika79 (May 13, 2010)

Once maybe twice a week


----------



## BEA2LS (May 13, 2010)

i usually do about every three days for fingers and like once a week for toes.


----------



## bebs (May 15, 2010)

..I'm also one of those that tends to do a different color everyday when I have the time to do it.. other times its every other day, but I really enjoy doing my nails.. its my time to relax

for my toes.. I tend to leave them for about 2 weeks and then change it up just because of growth, during the summer if I get the chance to wear my flip flops or open toe shoes I tend to change them every 2 or 3 days just to change it up 

I find I tend to chip mine just as much as if I go to get it done at a salon so I just tend to do it at home most of the time, I do however go 8 - 10 times during the spring/summer/fall just to get them trimmed up and maintained just because I have a hard time cutting them my self and making them even


----------



## kimmy (May 15, 2010)

trying to do it weekly these days, even if i'm just going to put the same colour/polish right back on. i've been neglecting my nails for far too long so i'm trying to show them some extra love to make up for it.


----------



## spectrolite (May 15, 2010)

I paint my fingernails every 1-2 days


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

for hands, sometimes 2x week.  I'll do some swatches in between, if I don't have to be anywhere for a while.

Pedi - maybe 1x month.


----------



## User67 (Jun 4, 2010)

My toes probably every 2 weeks, my fingers 2-3 days because that's when the polish is usually chipping & not looking cute anymore.


----------

